# Wild and domestic bettas



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

I noticed in the wild, bettas are the same color not as colorful as the bettas in the store. Since that happens to be, I came up with a hypothesis that since wild bettas look the same, the don't get intimidated by a fish's color that easily being very peaceful fish. 

Could that be true?


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes and No. While some wild bettas are quite peaceful, some of them can also be as or more agressive than the bettas that we usually see in the pet shop.

Like how betta channoides are fairly peaceful and can be housed in groups while the betta imbellis are fairly agressive and if you were to house them together should be observed with caution.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It is a fallacy that wild bettas are all extremely docile. Some species/individuals can be as aggressive as fancy splendens. For example, one of my female wild bettas killed her male not that long ago, and I know a local betta owner who has had a couple of his unimaculata complex species kill their breeding partners. 

Yes, there are species that are peaceful and able to co-habitate without issue with other fish. Albimarginata and channoides (I kept mine with a number of schooling fish) are very docile, and some of the other smaller mouthbrooding species can be pretty quiet. However, there are around 70 species of wild betta and you can't generalise them all as being this way.


----------



## Unknown64 (Sep 27, 2013)

So it is like guessing a number of the jelly beans that are in a jar when it comes to betta behaivor. 

About the otto , you were right about everything littlebettafish. I have been taking good care of my otto but he felt lonely, once a month pasted by....my betta attacked him for no reason! Thank goodness I was lucky enough to save him and put him in a bowl till I find out what to do with him. My friend has a 10 gal with a group of ottos, so I put him in there that way he can live in peace. 

I guess hope comes with great judgment....right?


----------

